# Headshots



## yommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I think there is nothing better then a good headshot of your pythons.

Here's a few i've taken, feel free to add yours..........


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the Roughie and the Diamond.


----------



## sookie (Apr 24, 2011)

pic 4 of the little diamond is my favourite,only cos a little diamond might be next buy.but you are so right,everyone loves a good headshot of a python or lizard.Squish my beardie loves to see a camera or phone get pointed in his direction.


----------



## yommy (Apr 24, 2011)

a few more


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 24, 2011)

I was going to start a thread of yawning snakes. Guess they'd fit in here.


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice diamonds there yommy.
Some of these may have been posted before.





















Also some yawning ones for kawasaki


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 24, 2011)

sara_sabian said:


> Also a yawning one for kawasaki



Why thank you  That is a gorgeous picture! My hatchy yawned earlier this morning and I got a pic of her, but it was with my iphone so it turned out a little blurry :/


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 24, 2011)

Sold this guy, but a great shot:






Some others (some very old):


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's some of my better mugshots... Still have more of my other snakes that i need to upload to photobucket.


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Apr 24, 2011)

love all the Pics guys there are some gorgeous snakes u all have 

My girl having a wonder outside


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the newest addition. I have no idea what I'm gunna name her, as I was gunna name her snappy. She has calmed down a lot, though...































Here is my GF's male. SOOO placid. The dog and the snake touched noses and the snake didn't even S back, merely inquisitive 



























Here is Lumpy, the one with the spinal deformity, not many pics of him because I haven't had him eat yet. He shed with me, but fed not long before shedding. Once he's fed I'll get him out for some pics






Here is the hatchy I couldn't get to feed and swapped. It's a shame because she was placid, and had a PERFECT unbroken dorsal stripe. 






This is a sweet thread.

TigerCoastal - Your pics are amazing, what camera do you use? I am only using a phone, hence the bad pics :/


----------



## yommy (Apr 24, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I was going to start a thread of yawning snakes. Guess they'd fit in here.


 
here's my favourite yawning one of one of my darwins.

The diamonds were pretty though i no longer keep them......

Great snakes everyone


----------



## longqi (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's some


----------



## blakehose (Apr 24, 2011)

This one is my personal favourite


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 24, 2011)

here is the latest head shot of my Elvira


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice Fantazmic! She's so shiny, has she recently shed?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 24, 2011)

View attachment 196971
Some of my Darwins

View attachment 196976


View attachment 196978


View attachment 196979


----------



## hoppyone (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## smigga (Apr 24, 2011)

heres a few of my jungles.


----------



## yommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Here's some
> 
> those taipan headshots are amazing australia's best elapids by far


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 24, 2011)

*my head shots...*






Here is a couple of my photos that I took a few years ago.....


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 24, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Here's some


 
You're brave Tahlia... I wouldn't get that close!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 24, 2011)

here's a couple of mine, not as good as some of the others on here  Sara - they're some gorgeous shots. Tahlia, some nice ven shots


----------



## Darijo (Apr 25, 2011)

*Two of mine*





Here's three of mine


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 25, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> You're brave Tahlia... I wouldn't get that close!


 
These were at Ballarat wildlife park, and the snakes were behind glass where I could get nice and close. Watching them feed is great fun 



yommy said:


> those taipan headshots are amazing australia's best elapids by far


 
I quite like Taipans too, they look so angry


----------



## GreatSnakes (Apr 25, 2011)

View attachment 197027


One of my curious boys!


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is a picture of my female black tiger snake (sorry, not the best pic quality) Very curious snake


----------



## Jack95 (Apr 27, 2011)

this is george of the jungle he's 4 months old


----------



## yommy (Apr 27, 2011)

good head shots peeps, especially the vens. keep em coming


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 27, 2011)

here's mine


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 27, 2011)

One from Tuesday after feeding


----------



## shell477 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kevin


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Apr 27, 2011)

Cranky Bi&ch


----------



## Tari-Q (Apr 27, 2011)

My diamond, Alice


----------



## ramzee86 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol i posted this photo like 3 times in the last week BUT


----------



## hrafna (Apr 27, 2011)

head shots are the best!


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 27, 2011)

ramzee86 said:


> Lol i posted this photo like 3 times in the last week BUT


Crackin shot dude


----------



## longqi (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## holdenman_89 (Apr 28, 2011)

hey people, just a quick question...what type of cameras are being used to take these pics and meg pixels, pics look great.


----------



## welchy94 (Apr 28, 2011)

just a few of mine


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 28, 2011)

Kawasakirider- all my pics are taken with with either an olympus FE-370 (8mp) or Cannon PowerShot A400 (3.2mp) both are just point and shoot, am looking at getting a DSLR soon to try get some better pics.

Some awesome pics so far, keep them coming everyone, ya cant beat a headshot


----------



## leviathan (Apr 28, 2011)

my coastal


----------



## Tristan (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the last one


----------



## tigerbudgie (Apr 28, 2011)

my jungle.


----------



## yommy (Apr 28, 2011)

few different one from my experiences


----------



## hrafna (Apr 29, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> hey people, just a quick question...what type of cameras are being used to take these pics and meg pixels, pics look great.


most of my pics are taken with a nikon d300 or a nikon d90, generally with a macro lens of some type, mostly my 60mm macro lens.


----------



## holdenman_89 (Apr 29, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> Kawasakirider- all my pics are taken with with either an olympus FE-370 (8mp) or Cannon PowerShot A400 (3.2mp) both are just point and shoot, am looking at getting a DSLR soon to try get some better pics.
> 
> Some awesome pics so far, keep them coming everyone, ya cant beat a headshot



yeh i got a cassia exilim 8.1, for some reason pics from my cam wont load to this forum but pics from fone will. seeing all these "yawning/open" mouth pics making me a bit jelous...


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 29, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> seeing all these "yawning/open" mouth pics making me a bit jelous...


 
Best time to catch it happening is after you feed them. I can always count on my male coastal to stretch his jaw after eating. Patience is the key, sometimes I've sat in front of his enclosure for 20 minutes or more waiting for him to stretch. He always does it eventually


----------



## Defective (Apr 29, 2011)

i'm <3'ing the stimmies!!!! the vens look mad angry mad


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 29, 2011)

How incredibly cute are Brown Tree Snakes. 
I love mine  wish he would eat though


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Apr 29, 2011)

i thought some one was taking head shots !!!! 

unlucky !!!


----------



## hrafna (Apr 29, 2011)

moosenoose said:


>


 awesome pics!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are some of mine, not as spectacular as some but I like them:


----------



## Defective (Apr 29, 2011)

love that stimmie


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

Lambert said:


> love that stimmie


 Its a spotted python


----------



## Defective (Apr 29, 2011)

whoops my bad, must have stimmie brain


----------



## Kyro (Apr 29, 2011)

moosenoose that rbb is quite cute for a ven, very nice pic's as always


----------



## Ninja (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

That first photo is immense jungleman


----------



## Defective (Apr 29, 2011)

that beardie looks like jack Nicholson in 'anger management' i swear its the eyes


----------



## nagini-baby (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Ninja (Apr 29, 2011)

Two heads better than one


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's some of my other 2 pythons as well as some pics of some of my friends animals


----------



## Baaaax (Apr 29, 2011)

Just a couple of my little girl.


----------



## 87batesy (Apr 29, 2011)

Best i could get with my iphone 4 i dont have a macro for my DSLR 

PS how do you guys post pics without it turning into a thumbnail?


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 29, 2011)

headshotty enough?


----------



## yommy (Apr 29, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> headshotty enough? View attachment 197873


 
In the footy world that would be a true falcon


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 29, 2011)

yommy said:


> In the footy world that would be a true falcon


 LMAO. i think its hilarious


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 29, 2011)

Those diamonds are amazing Jungleman!


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 29, 2011)

yommy said:


> In the footy world that would be a true falcon


ROFL 
Best one yet


----------



## scott_lee86 (Apr 29, 2011)

just a few of my babies


----------



## 87batesy (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO....Classic!!!


----------



## Owzi (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pics!
Thought I'd chip in


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 30, 2011)

Owzi said:


> Nice pics!
> Thought I'd chip in


 why would you chop off a poor little gtps head!!! lmao  thats a mind play and a half


----------



## Owzi (Apr 30, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> why would you chop off a poor little gtps head!!! lmao  thats a mind play and a half


 
Finky feeder & I don't have the time


----------



## 87batesy (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Kitah (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol Owzi for some insane reason I saw the thumbnail of your GTP hatchy and thought "Why on earth isn't the body attached, what did you do to it!" And yes, I am indeed blonde  

Few of my favourite head shots... some wild animals, some captives
























































The last few GTF pics were of a wild frog, and I borrowed my uncles old dSLR for the shots. the others were taken ith my really crappy fuji finepix S1600, or my older (better) finepix S5700 which died


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 30, 2011)

*Pretty Boy*


----------



## Kurama (Apr 30, 2011)

Couple of mugshots.


----------



## XKiller (Apr 30, 2011)

Cupple of my favourite Elapid head shots.
Red belly black (Gold coast)





Mulga (Windorah)





Shane


----------



## yommy (Apr 30, 2011)

crocs always give you good head shots

Here's some NT ones


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 30, 2011)

Kitah said:


>


 
What is that? A Pig-nosed Turtle?


----------



## XKiller (May 2, 2011)

No, kreffts shortneck turtle 



Plimpy said:


> What is that? A Pig-nosed Turtle?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

I took these today with my iPhone. I was really pleased with them, didn't think the phone could be this clear.


























This snake has come along leaps and bounds in the last 3 days, she won't even bite me anymore


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 3, 2011)

Some new ones:


Squiggle - Uluru Woma


Dagger - 7yo Spotted


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 3, 2011)

Here is a couple of mine.


----------



## feedthepanda2 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2011)

feedthepanda2 said:


> View attachment 198418


 
Nice! What is it?


----------



## jordanmulder (May 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Nice! What is it?


 
a garden skink


----------



## feedthepanda2 (May 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> nice! What is it?



bhp. =]


----------



## sara_sabian (May 3, 2011)

Just a quick one from the pile I got on the weekend


----------



## hrafna (May 3, 2011)

here is a head shot for you all!


----------



## jordanmulder (May 4, 2011)

here's one 



how do you do?  by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)

My Blue eyed Woma


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 4, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> My Blue eyed Woma


That's what mine looks like today, zombie woma


----------



## Dusty62 (May 4, 2011)

One of my gecko's showing off


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)

Gotta love front on head shots of geckos, they always look like they're smiling


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 4, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> My Blue eyed Woma


 
This is a head shot of his dad, Creep. I can nearly see myself in his eye ( oh no my eyes! )


----------



## Bradchip (May 5, 2011)

Got a couple...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 5, 2011)

Amazing photos bradchip. What is the second one? Looks like a bredli mixed with a jungle, don't flame me for that, I know it's probably not


----------



## Bradchip (May 5, 2011)

Second one is my beautiful (and unusual ) Coastal. I call her Honey...but she looks more like Mustard. Maybe I should just call her Honey Mustard!

I've never met a snake with a better temperament. She's actually really interested in interacting with me, and is fascinated by peoples faces. One very special little gal. I love her to bits


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 5, 2011)

this is one of pablo...its basically my only good photo ever taken ...ive also entered it into the calender comp


----------



## jordanmulder (May 6, 2011)

some recent shots




varanus accanthrus  by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




varanus accanthrus  by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## yommy (May 13, 2011)

double action from tonight


----------



## zuesowns (May 15, 2011)

few head shots


----------



## Pinoy (May 15, 2011)

I love how her head is so shiny


----------



## r3ptilian (May 16, 2011)

Couple of copperhead pics.


----------



## longqi (May 16, 2011)

Always had a lot of time for copperheads
They seem to be ignored by many keepers


----------



## r3ptilian (May 16, 2011)

Cane toad and salty


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 16, 2011)

You guys those are awesome pics, really cool! 

I have two also 

My Python regius





and my Pogona vitticeps =) Famous beardie look!


----------



## yommy (May 16, 2011)

more.........


----------



## Amature (May 19, 2011)

[/IMG]

my childrens just finshed his food


----------



## yommy (May 21, 2011)

some hypo's


----------

